# Would you rather ski or have sex?



## Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

Potential picture of scantily clad women that be NSFW

http://unofficialnetworks.com/sex-skiing-55619/



> 10 Reasons Skiing is better than Sex:
> 10. Choice of day or night.
> 
> 9. You pay once to go up and down all day
> ...


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 6, 2011)

I think this writer needs some help with his sex life.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 6, 2011)

Ditto Cannonball,
 Leave it to a 15yo skibum, who's not getting much, to create a thread like that...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2011)

10 Reasons Skiing is better than Sex:
10. Choice of day or night. I think this is an option for both

9. You pay once to go up and down all day - I think this is an option for both

8. Skis are always hard

7. You have your choice of expert or beginner - I think this is an option for both

6. You always get picked up when in line - but could still get thrown off

5. Lubricant lasts for days - not sure on this one

4. Vertical is better than horizontal - I think this is an option for both

3. You can ride more than two mounds at a time - I think this is an option for both

2. Lessons are available

1. Abundance of virgin territory - Not always the case usually get sloppy seconds also virgins aren't all that.


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

Plus this thread needs a poll


----------



## soulseller (Dec 6, 2011)

That list is ridiculous. But lets be honest, in order to make this question interesting, one parameter needs to be established. Are we talking about sex with your spouse or someone new...


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2011)

soulseller said:


> That list is ridiculous. But lets be honest, in order to make this question interesting, one parameter needs to be established. Are we talking about sex with your spouse or someone new...



+1 .


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> Plus this thread needs a poll



How can you assert that?    I think we need to have a poll to legitimize the need for a poll


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> Plus this thread needs a poll



That writer needs a pole.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 6, 2011)

Is bacon involved with either?? 

That could change my answer  :lol:


----------



## Edd (Dec 6, 2011)

I've had this conversation a number of times and I must admit there were days I could go either way.   These days though, I guess sex requires less driving and packing. Whichever is easier...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2011)

Edd said:


> I've had this conversation a number of times and I must admit there were days I could go either way.   These days though, I guess sex requires less driving and packing. Whichever is easier...



What not to say when answering this pole "...I could go either way."


----------



## marcski (Dec 6, 2011)

Depends on who you'll be having sex with vs. Where you'll be skiing and what the conditions are like.


----------



## Edd (Dec 6, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> What not to say when answering this pole "...I could go either way."



:grin: Why you...


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 6, 2011)

Are we talking sex with no strings?  Or do I have to wine and dine before, care about her needs during, and cuddle while resisting the urge to tell her to go get me a sandwich after?  Because in that case, I'd rather go snowboarding then rub one out and call it a day.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 6, 2011)

I would rather ski then have sex after.


----------



## vdk03 (Dec 6, 2011)

marcski said:


> Depends on who you'll be having sex with vs. Where you'll be skiing and what the conditions are like.



Agreed

So what if you had the option to either spend the day a) with the girl of your dreams, or b) ski/ride anywhere on the planet in ideal conditions? Who or where would you do/go?


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 6, 2011)

marcski said:


> Depends on who you'll be having sex with vs. Where you'll be skiing and what the conditions are like.



Jessica Alba vs. Smuggs on a pow day.

Or Janet Reno vs. Mt. Southington after a nice thaw/freeze cycle.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 6, 2011)

*Sorry but that was a softball*



Edd said:


> I've had this conversation a number of times and I must admit there were days I could go either way.   These days though, I guess sex requires less driving and packing. Whichever is easier...



Ya,either way?And some days there is more packing with sex.But one that goes either way would know that.:smile:


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2011)

SIKSKIER said:


> Ya,either way?And some days there is more packing with sex.But one that goes either way would know that.:smile:



And you got sloppy seconds on the bashing...


----------



## Vortex (Dec 6, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> Are we talking sex with no strings?  Or do I have to wine and dine before, care about her needs during, and cuddle while resisting the urge to tell her to go get me a sandwich after?  Because in that case, I'd rather go snowboarding then rub one out and call it a day.




Post of the month so far imp.  A true romantic.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 6, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> And you got sloppy seconds on the bashing...



Fair enough.I've been there before.What's wrong with doing both?Nothing like a good heater in the gondi right before ripping one.


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> Jessica Alba vs. Smuggs on a pow day.
> 
> Or Janet Reno vs. Mt. Southington after a nice thaw/freeze cycle.



Literally I'm almost crying I'm laughing so hard


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 6, 2011)

SIKSKIER said:


> Fair enough.I've been there before.What's wrong with doing both?Nothing like a good heater in the gondi right before ripping one.



If there weren't some folks on this board that know my wife I'd have a good story to insert right about here.....


----------



## frapcap (Dec 6, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> Are we talking sex with no strings?  Or do I have to wine and dine before, care about her needs during, and cuddle while resisting the urge to tell her to go get me a sandwich after?  Because in that case, I'd rather go snowboarding then rub one out and call it a day.




:beer:

Good answer, you had me laughing pretty hard.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> If there weren't some folks on this board that know my wife I'd have a good story to insert right about here.....



Does it involve your wife or someone else?


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

SIKSKIER said:


> Fair enough.I've been there before.What's wrong with doing both?Nothing like a good heater in the gondi right before ripping one.



Are we talking about sex, or farting?


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 6, 2011)

Sex.

Next question, please.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 6, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Does it involve your wife or someone else?



If there weren't some folks on this board that know my wife I'd be able to answer that question....


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Dec 6, 2011)

I have lost interest in sex but not snowboarding .. sex is over rated for the amount of time, effort and energy ones has to pour into it for what you get out of it in the end.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2011)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I have lost interest in sex but not snowboarding .. sex is over rated for the amount of time, effort and energy ones has to pour into it for what you get out of it in the end.



I hope this never happens to me...


----------



## bigbog (Dec 6, 2011)

billski said:


> How can you assert that?    I think we need to have a poll to legitimize the need for a poll



Billski strutting backdoor powers over ah, it's call "ADMIN"!...:lol: :lol:.   The ski-less guy can do whatever he wants;-)


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 6, 2011)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I have lost interest in sex but not snowboarding .. sex is over rated for the amount of time, effort and energy ones has to pour into it for what you get out of it in the end.



Sorry man. That sucks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2011)

I refuse to choose.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 6, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Billski strutting backdoor powers over ah, it's call "ADMIN"!...:lol: :lol:.   The ski-less guy can do whatever he wants;-)


----------



## 180 (Dec 6, 2011)

The great thing is that I do one in the day and one at night.  No need to compromise.  Sometimes, I get to do both.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 6, 2011)

180 said:


> The great thing is that I do one in the day and one at night.  No need to compromise.  Sometimes, I get to do both.



Night skiing and nooners eliminate all temporal boundries....as I haven't skied since last March... my vote is an easy one at the moment-- skiing.  Once I hit the slopes, it is a tougher call.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 6, 2011)

Both. It's nice so many mountains have hotels and resorts attached to them.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 6, 2011)

HD333 said:


> I would rather ski then have sex after.


+1


----------



## MadPatSki (Dec 6, 2011)

I picked skiing...and the poll results went up to 69% for skiing.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 6, 2011)

soulseller said:


> But lets be honest, in order to make this question interesting, one parameter needs to be established. Are we talking about sex with your spouse or someone new...



Yes!! This parameter makes can make all the difference. In my situation, sex with someone new would probably be too expensive. In comparison, walk up ticket at Stowe would be a bargain.
Still... hmmm
Nah, I would pick skiing but only if I had a shot at first tracks in knee deep dry powder at Sugarloaf or area similar to that.


----------



## AngryHugo (Dec 6, 2011)

Bumpsis said:


> Yes!! This parameter makes can make all the difference. In my situation, sex with someone new would probably be too expensive. In comparison, walk up ticket at Stowe would be a bargain.
> Still... hmmm
> Nah, I would pick skiing but only if I had a shot at first tracks in knee deep dry powder at Sugarloaf or area similar to that.



it can go the other way, too.  sex with Ernest Borgnine or Janet Reno?  um......  skiing on a crowded, icy, hill any day.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 6, 2011)

What's sex?


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Dec 6, 2011)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I have lost interest in sex but not snowboarding .. sex is over rated for the amount of time, effort and energy ones has to pour into it for what you get out of it in the end.



Must be a women.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2011)

wow

skiing leading sex by a 2 to 1 margin.  You folks must have spouses/girlfriends that are lousy in the sack.


----------



## Terry (Dec 7, 2011)

Why do we have to choose. I would rather have both!


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 7, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> wow
> 
> skiing leading sex by a 2 to 1 margin.  You folks must have spouses/girlfriends that are lousy in the sack.



Quite the opposite.  We are so sexually satisfied that our "upper" brain gets to do the thinking for a while, so skiing/snowboarding take priority. Eventually we'll all be in the doghouse for going the mountains all the time.  Then the "lower" brain will take over and the poll ratio will reverse.


More reasons skiing/snowboarding is better:

- The mountain doesn't care if I finish a little early.

- You can ride the mountain anyway you want without having to get it drunk first.

- The mountain can handle being ridden all day, everyday.

- At some mountains, if I'm not happy with conditions, I can get a voucher for another time.


----------



## MadPatSki (Dec 7, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> wow
> 
> skiing leading sex by a 2 to 1 margin.  You folks must have spouses/girlfriends that are lousy in the sack.



Or I could turn it around and say... maybe its your skiing experience that are pretty lousy. :smash:


----------



## Vortex (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought the two went together.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2011)

Bob R said:


> I thought the two went together.



Have to say Bob, you probably have it very good with your slopeside condo at the River.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2011)

MadPatSki said:


> Or I could turn it around and say... maybe its your skiing experience that are pretty lousy. :smash:



well, judging how this has been the worst start to a ski season that I can remember, I hope most people are at least getting laid frequently.  Otherwise life would really suck.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Dec 7, 2011)

you're a slave to whatever you need ... pick your master(s)

Please don't feel sorry for me because I don't feel deprived .. actually I find it rather liberating.


----------



## MadPatSki (Dec 7, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Have to say Bob, you probably have it very good with your slopeside condo at the River.


He didn't bring his wife the last time I saw him.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 7, 2011)

I Left early Sunday due to  the call  " there is a tree on the roof and we have no power."  You do the math.  .


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 12, 2011)

Human nature to want what you can't have. So at this point I would expect a lot of people to say skiing.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

This thread is full of win.

I won't choose between the two though...


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

it's like having to choose between which relative survives / dies, one of those horror situations,


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> Bump





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Ski porn lol.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 18, 2012)

I like sex. Sometimes I like sex more than skiing.

I like skiing more. Sometimes skiing isn't as good as sex.

overall win > skiing.

If I had to pick one or the other, I guess I'd have to choose sex (and have a go at snowboarding).


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 18, 2012)

at the end of the day of skiing i like to grab a Bush and head for the Mountains.....


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 18, 2012)

Every year I survive 5-6 months of no skiing.  I'm pretty sure I wouldn't survive 5-6 months of no sex.  So I guess sex takes the win.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 19, 2012)

This is a tough question......

If we are assuming that we are talking about sex with ONLY our wife or girlfriend, then we have to assume we are skiing at the same ski resort. If we are assuming the sex is the best sex we've ever had, we have to assume the skiing is in 2 feet of untouched pow.

But I think the best way to phrase this question is to assume we've gone six months WITHOUT skiing OR sex. If that's the case, I'l take skiing.


----------



## poconovfr (Oct 19, 2012)

No friends on powder days.

My wife is awesome she'll be racing me to the catch first chair. She's a good woman.;-)


----------



## HD333 (Oct 19, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> at the end of the day of skiing i like to grab a Bush and head for the Mountains.....


Not a bush man myself.  Unlike the mountian I prefer my woman groomed....


----------



## marcski (Oct 19, 2012)

HD333 said:


> Not a bush man myself.  Unlike the mountian I prefer my woman groomed....



Funny coming from someone with an Avatar like yours.....But, I have to admit, I do agree with your sentiment.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 19, 2012)

HD333 said:


> Not a bush man myself. Unlike the mountian I prefer my woman groomed....




+1 bare floor is best


----------



## aaronbru (Oct 19, 2012)

You have to level to playing fields the comparison to work.

Lets assume skiing is free, and right next to you when you wake up every Saturday morning.  Now which one do you choose and how often would you choose it.  (assume you didn't have sex or ski all week long and assume you can only choose one)

I would probably end up skiing on more weekends than I had sex for the sole reason that sex is over and done with much too soon. Although I'm sure that I would 'accidentally' have sex and then realize that now I can't ski more often than not.


----------



## 2sons (Oct 19, 2012)

Do I get to ski for longer than 3 minutes? Any backcountry access? Are the moguls big and firm? Then yes, skiing.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sex is so overrated.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 19, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Sex is so overrated.



MJ and sex make a great combo lol.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 19, 2012)

I do both about the same amount. 1 is spread out over 12 months though.  
Well unless you count by myself.


----------



## KD7000 (Oct 19, 2012)

At one point while having sex, I lost balance and tumbled over the steep side of the bed down to the floor below. I was fine, but with no way to get back up to the bed above, I  attempted crawling out of the bedroom but got stuck about 15 feet from the hallway.  I was surrounded by  couches and chairs. I tried turning directions but kept getting stuck, and so I had to leave my wife behind in order to  walk/crawl back up to the bedroom.


----------



## Stache (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm voting for skiing.
It's been so long since I've had sex, I forget who gets tied up.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 24, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> This is a tough question......
> 
> If we are assuming that we are talking about sex with ONLY our wife or girlfriend, then we have to assume we are skiing at the same ski resort. If we are assuming the sex is the best sex we've ever had, we have to assume the skiing is in 2 feet of untouched pow.
> 
> But I think the best way to phrase this question is to assume we've gone six months WITHOUT skiing OR sex. If that's the case, I'l take skiing.



Bump. Still skiing


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2014)

Answer - well never had to choose between the two, and I hope that I never have to!  If I did not have a significant other, and I did have to choose then I would have to alternate my choices each day!


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 25, 2014)

Do the results of this poll suggest that skiing is a non-viable behavior from an evolutionary point of view?  Something else to add to the climate change arsenal??


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 26, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Bump. Still skiing



But not having sex?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> But not having sex?



Can I have one if not having the other?


----------



## Madroch (Aug 26, 2014)

Sex is better than froZen granular after a freeze thaw, about equal to a regular midwinter hardback bump/eastern packed powder- but way inferior to freshies or spring bumps.


----------



## Rowsdower (Aug 26, 2014)

Why not both?


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 27, 2014)

It depends on the time of year.


----------



## dlague (Aug 27, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Do the results of this poll suggest that skiing is a non-viable behavior from an evolutionary point of view?  Something else to add to the climate change arsenal??



Good one!


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 27, 2014)

On second thought, climate change fanatics would probably prefer that people stop reproducing!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 27, 2014)

I've,lets say,indulged on the Loon gondi so I say you can have both almost at the same time.


----------



## Michael Cyr (Sep 3, 2014)

Is that why we have balsam skiing? Ski for awhile, find a nice quiet  edge of a trail, then b..... some then ski some more!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 3, 2014)

Why can't you have both? If sex in a plane is called the mile high club, what would sex in a Gondola be called? I'm sure someone must have pulled it off in the old Killington Gondola.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Why can't you have both? If sex in a plane is called the mile high club, what would sex in a Gondola be called? I'm sure someone must have pulled it off in the old Killington Gondola.



Why just the old one? 


I'd be really impressed if it were pulled off in the old wildcat Easter egg gondola


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 3, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Why just the old one?
> 
> 
> I'd be really impressed if it were pulled off in the old wildcat Easter egg gondola



You need time man. The Wildcat Gondola was slow as hell but I would be terrified of falling through the floor or out one of the cigarette burned windows


----------



## Nick (Sep 3, 2014)

good bump :lol:


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 3, 2014)

The standup gondola's that Stratton just removed were perfect.


----------

